# 2008 Nissan Altima



## farbods0 (Oct 26, 2010)

Okay so I was playing around with my atm card and my windows were rolled down and it fell inbetween the window you know the 2 rubber slits:wtf:. Well I go into the nissan dealership and asks if they would prop open my door and they said its not covered by your warranty and will cost $200 so I just said no to that. My question is will any harm be done if I just leave it in the car because I really dont wanna pay nor do it myself I aint to good with fixing cars up


----------



## Reese77 (Nov 4, 2011)

I have done that before. I left mine and never had any problems because of it!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The window is cable operated (as opposed to a bell crank mechanism). The card will likely fall to the bottom of the door, if it hasn't done so already, and shouldn't be any problem.


----------



## Topol (Dec 9, 2011)

Service shall fix it by insurance!


----------

